# Avril Lavigne's Toronto concert :)  img heavy :)



## persephonewillo (Apr 8, 2008)

we didn't have the best seats (right up in the second to last row), but had a good view of the stage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





here's my daughter and i waiting in line to get into the Air Canada Centre:







Boys Like Girls, the opening act:







Avril's intro! 






Avril:






















... i'm still seeing pink.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 8, 2008)

lol Awww that is a lot of pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you guys had a great time!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 8, 2008)

Your daughters a cutie!  Looks like you had a great time


----------



## Hilly (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool! It looks like yall had a great time!


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we did have a good time


----------

